# New DV-wheelchair bound member..



## Gnx1234 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey,
hi to all,hope u enjoy,The holidays..

i used to to work out hard,play ball,race motorcycles,cars etc,spent some in the army ,did two tours over seas,did the same as some,jump school,ranger school,heavy anti-armor,etc..etc...so I've pretty much always been in shape,until being slammed around  ,breaking 30 pls bones,& being crippled from mid to high chess area,& TBI loosing my vision in one eye...so my grammar isn't up to par for some folks,or I skip words once in awhile,so u just have to deal with it.. 
ANYWAY all that aside I moved on went back to sky diving ,worked out & lived for my,kids while training service dogs..
i had additional injury,along with a spinal cord which filled up with fuild below my skull,endangering  my ability to breath..I HAD TO have it drain which lead to my spine fused up to C-2,limiting movement , & weightlifting...
after a few yrs in bed and  Cortizone/ steroid  mixed  shots  I gained 100plus pounds..315LBS.  Total.

ive started rehab locally & pushed hard trough my depression,forcing myself to work out on the odd-off days & stick to a diet after seeing my spinal cord & pain doctors at TIRR rehab Center in Houston..the trigger was reading my chart & being labeled  morbidly  switch  obese ,on top of my SVT heart issues,&  physical disabilities down to 272LBS.

i started asking m GP about HTH GROWTH HORMONES,FinDing out I was on the low side..the fist week ,I felt great,never got tired,& didn't think of eating a bullet,my mood changed ,& woke up hungry,but now entering the 3rd week I feel like I'm going down,maybe starting to crash,not sure..
my doc  describe 200mg/1ml every 28 days..
so my hope is to find some help and direction with shots,amounts, tips on diet,working out,& even which  supplements aren't a total scam..
thks


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome mate, sounds like you?ve been through some shit.

You should find the info you?re looking for here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gnx1234 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thks bro...so I Noticed your up there in age,(I'm about 15 yrs behind)u still working out hard ,as I always thought I'd be one of those Older Guys in the gym,not over weight in a wheelchair..
ive started making shakes with slim fast,ice,a banana ,peanut butter,& a 1/4 cup of amino 23 acid..4-500CAL 

ive been trying to keep my intake to around 900-1200  cal a day,and allow myself to cheat Friday night ,through Sunday a little bit..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2017)

Homemade shakes are good, you can do it a lot cheaper that commercial products like slim fast. A whole bunch of worthless ingredients that supposedly help you lose weight - it?s bullshit. Find yourself a generic bag or tub of whey protein - isolate has the lowest carbs . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brazey (Dec 10, 2017)

Welcome....  Look into Paleo. Its helped a lot of people..


----------



## Riles (Dec 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Dec 11, 2017)

Respect to you for not giving up. Welcome bro!


----------



## botamico (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  Never give up and keep striving.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Push50 (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Dec 22, 2017)

Welcome and hats off to you for staying strong!
you mention 200mg/1ml every month, to me that sounds like it might be hrt/ testosterone shots. are you sure its hgh they are giving you?, what exactly is the full name of the med/shots?
i would rec the test split into a shot every week, or atleast every 2 weeks if it is. could be the highs and lows or estrogen. 
if it is hgh then i would rec getting test levels checked.


----------



## Gnx1234 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes your correct it?s  testosterone ,I asked about HGH...and was given testosterone..
I called the doc back and he changed it to 200mg /1ml every 2 weeks ..but I don?t it as 100mg/1/2ML every 7days ..
As I read it?s better to take it weekly ,although I?ve read every 3 days so it?s a little confusing..
Plus I read I should take a  anti-estrogen  supplement ,although not sure if that?s true,or what is really going to work & safe...
My doc isn?t a expert so I?m sort of on my own..
I?ve started having pain in my hips since starting not sure if it?s  related or from my workouts although I?d started working out 4 months ago with out  additional Rotha or anything abnormal until now...
Although the first couple shots I put the needle all the way in which I felt even being  paralyzed ,weird I thought ...
I don?t have much muscle it?s mostly fat due to  lack of movement and deterioration ..
Anyone got a list of real  supplements that work for  estrogen blocker( if safe)
Weight loss without speeding my heart more than coffee...
I take 1/4 cup of  liquid amino acid 23 &  Slimfast a  Banana lots of ice a 1  teaspoon of peanut butter &  blend ....

I would take a protein power like the GNC PRO60 but worrie too much protein might cause weight gain or no losss...

What?s best to take with  testosterone shots ,? And I just tied of being a fat ass in a wheelchair to be honest...
I?d love to sky dive again before I die...need to be abut 200lbs..


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Bro!


----------

